# Silvia with aluminium boiler 5 years ago? Really?



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I was just researching on the Silvia V6 2020. And then I read this on BB website. Is that true?



> Five years ago, Rancilio changed the boiler of the Silvia from Aluminium, to a copper/brass version. For us (Bella Barista) this became an instant decision to then stock and provide UK support for the one of the best coffee machines for the home sub £500. Since 2014, we have become Rancilio's preferred UK retailer of the Rancilio Silvia, with our after sales customer care and support driving Rancilios decision. We often join Rancilio on their stands at UK events and have a strong direct relationship.


Source: https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/rancilio-silvia-e-espresso-machine.html

As far as I know, the Silvia always had a brass boiler.

Image for proof:


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I was just researching on the Silvia V6 2020. And then I read this on BB website. Is that true?
> 
> Source: https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/rancilio-silvia-e-espresso-machine.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Bica60s (Dec 3, 2019)

AFAIK the V6 has a brass/SS boiler (SS element which replaces the older built in copper one) which comes with an insulating jacket. The element is now, I understand, replaceable and less prone to burning out (at least not as quickly). It also comes with additional thermal protection which includes an over-temp thermostat which trips the circuit needing an internal reset to be performed. It seems well thought out and well made.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

That's understood. I'm questioning here the aluminium boiler that, according to BB, the Rancilio Silvia had back in 2014. I didn't know they ever had an aluminium boiler, ever, so I'm asking here whether someone can confirm or refute that.


----------



## Bica60s (Dec 3, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> That's understood. I'm questioning here the aluminium boiler that, according to BB, the Rancilio Silvia had back in 2014. I didn't know they ever had an aluminium boiler, ever, so I'm asking here whether someone can confirm or refute that.


 According to this 2007 review, the boiler is/was brass. As far as I'm aware, the heating element has changed and the boiler's a slightly different shape than the early one.

Here's a view of the new boiler & element:










Older boilers all look to be brass. I'm unsure of they used aluminium liners but can't see the point of doing that.

Here's some pictures found for the various boilers:










No aluminium in sight?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

All very good. I actually have s friend who has a Silvia from 2010 and is Brass. I struggle to understand why BB says they were aluminium 5 years ago and changed to brass and, as a consequence, in 2014 they started stocking it.

To be clear, I'm not questioning whether the Silvia has a brass boiler. I'm questioning why BB makes that statement on their website. Either I've hibernated for a while or BB thinks the Gaggia Classic became the Rancilio V2. Confused, very confused  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Bica60s said:


> According to this 2007 review, the boiler is/was brass. As far as I'm aware, the heating element has changed and the boiler's a slightly different shape than the early one.
> 
> Here's a view of the new boiler & element:
> 
> ...


From reading, there was an even earlier variant with the element bolted on the terminals but that also appears to be brass. https://images.app.goo.gl/cMV6zLMbrnBgPhqMA


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

ashcroc said:


> From reading, there was an even earlier variant with the element bolted on the terminals but that also appears to be brass. https://images.app.goo.gl/cMV6zLMbrnBgPhqMA


 I think that's an earlier type with the fused element that has been converted. I've done two of these conversions. I've had three Silvia's, all have had brass boilers.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Norvin said:


> I think that's an earlier type with the fused element that has been converted. I've done two of these conversions. I've had three Silvia's, all have had brass boilers.


This site suggests otherwise but didn't have a pic of it so I hunted out one that looked similar to the fixed element V1 but with the nuts. It could easily be a conversion.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

All brass... I am now even more baffled why BB say on their website they were made of aluminium up until around 2014 on their website.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> All brass... I am now even more baffled why BB say on their website they were made of aluminium up until around 2014 on their website.


Guess only BB could tell you. I suppose there's a slim outside chance the elements were aluminium?


----------



## Bica60s (Dec 3, 2019)

Elements were copper according to all spares lists I've come across, until the newer replaceable stainless ones were introduced. The one explanation with legs is post #6...could be a mix up between the older Gaggia machines using Aluminium boilers and the newer ones which use stainless boilers? Seems most likely. Nothing though for early Silvia owners to worry about .


----------



## shadow745 (Apr 29, 2012)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> All very good. I actually have s friend who has a Silvia from 2010 and is Brass. I struggle to understand why BB says they were aluminium 5 years ago and changed to brass and, as a consequence, in 2014 they started stocking it.
> 
> To be clear, I'm not questioning whether the Silvia has a brass boiler. I'm questioning why BB makes that statement on their website. Either I've hibernated for a while or BB thinks the Gaggia Classic became the Rancilio V2. Confused, very confused
> 
> ...


 Likely BB is like many other companies that don't know much about the products they sell. Based on all my research the Silvia has always had a brass boiler/group and the earlier versions had the copper element brazed/welded into the boiler housing and then newer versions had a slight boiler change and replaceable elements made of stainless. BB is the one lost here!


----------

